# Transmission shifts hard



## soonerdean (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a 95 Maxima which runs great but she did develop a transmission problem a few months back. From a dead stop the transmission shifts really hard between 1st & 2nd but all other gears shift smoothly without issue. Hoping someone can tell me what I'm dealing with and a possible solution. Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------

